# Naughty Baby Nappies...



## Plumfairy

Anybody tried them? 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/8-Washable-C...s_LE?hash=item23023bf317&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## thelilbump

Theres a thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural...us-lookalikes-cheap-e-bay-updated-review.html :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Cheers hun! xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

hey hun - daisy has one on atm and i really rate them!! for what you pay for them they are fab!! i thought they were gonna be poo (nopun intended!!) but for what you pay for them they r great!!!!not the best looking nappy in the world but i can leave daisy in hers for about 3 hrs and she still has a dry butt and no leaks!! - to be honest i could probably use them for longer but i dont like to leave her in one for too long

:hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Hey Sara thanks for that. Im glad they're alright.. Have just ordered 3 to try them out. If they do the job then I guess thats the main thing... Just trying out a few so I can get an idea. Am not overly fussed if theyre not the best looking as we're heading for winter and Layla will be in trousers most of the time anyway :) x


----------



## lauriech

OMG - you're more of an addict than me already!!!!! 

So what have you ordered so far? I bet you have more than me!!!

x


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> OMG - you're more of an addict than me already!!!!!
> 
> So what have you ordered so far? I bet you have more than me!!!
> 
> x

Noooo Im certainly not worse than you haha!! Got 5 on their way alltogether, so think thats enough until I've actually tried them lol... Although will be 6 when I eventually decide on a blueberry :) I keep almost calling it a Blackberry... wooops!! :happydance: Hope you arrived safe at ya mums! xxx


----------



## Rachel_C

What colour Naughty Baby ones did you order? I got a yellow, a green and a purple. Have no baby to try them on yet but I'm impressed with the look of them. They seem well made and the colours are great. The purple and green are really pretty and if the yellow was any brighter, it'd glow in the dark! I expected the outside to be a bit plasticky and nasty, but they actually feel nice. They arrived really quickly too.


----------



## Plumfairy

Rachel_C said:


> What colour Naughty Baby ones did you order? I got a yellow, a green and a purple. Have no baby to try them on yet but I'm impressed with the look of them. They seem well made and the colours are great. The purple and green are really pretty and if the yellow was any brighter, it'd glow in the dark! I expected the outside to be a bit plasticky and nasty, but they actually feel nice. They arrived really quickly too.

I think I messaged them and asked for light blue, yellow and purple. :) Ooooh I hope mine arrive quick too!! :happydance: x


----------



## saraendepity

i got yellow red n blue - mine arrived the next day i totally agree about the yellow i need sunnies on when i'm putting it on her :rofl: she actually has the yellow one on atm!!!! i think thers a pic of it on her in cloth bum pics thread!!! i'm defo gonna order some more! for the money thy really are good!!! 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Im so pleased I discovered them and that you girls can reccomend them. Although I will most probably splash out on a few fancy ones, I havent exactly got money to burn (damn maternity pay) so its good to know that there are cheaper options too. :) x


----------



## louise1302

ive got a green red and a light blue and i rate them for the price...nothing will ever match my blueberrys but for everyday use theyre great


----------



## saraendepity

louise1302 said:


> ive got a green red and a light blue and i rate them for the price...nothing will ever match my blueberrys but for everyday use theyre great

i'll second that!!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Still waiting for them to arrive! Im getting soooo impatient!!


----------



## yumyum

the NaughtyBaby nappies cost nearly a third of bumgenius....so worth to have a try!


----------



## dippy dee

This is an old thread from last year ladies xx


----------



## Ellasbaby

I have these nappies, we were using terry squares, I stumbles over these on ebay whilst trying to buy some second hand bumgenious, NB these nappies are ok as long as you follow the washing instructions on the nappy websites about how to wash pocket nappies. You can not wash at 60, something I tried and my nappies did not like it. I first washed twice on 30 to make them absorbant before use, then I used them and use 60, well the nappies came out feeling like they had reacted to heat, all of the previously taped down velcro had come unstuck and then all the micro inserts had stuck to all the velcro, they were ok as it only happened the once, but more than that the nappy would of been damaged an unusable. I then washed next time on 40, absolutly perfect, nappies came out fine, no issue with velcro coming unstuck or inner parts sticking to velcro and the out shell felt like it should.

Another issue is, be carefull if you have a big baby, the elastic leaves red marks on the legs of your baby, we have ours very lose, but still red marks, something I spoke to a nappy sight about that bumgenious does not do due to the quality. 

These nappies are good for what they are, for use in the day changing every 3 to 4 hours, but I have been told by a nappy site, don't expect these to do more than one child, on all washable velcro nappies even bumgenious the velcro fails eventually, a friend of mine had bumgenious and loved them, but when her child was 2 she switched to nature baby disposables as her nappies stopped working, another friend had the close parent ones, the child grew out of these by 14 months. 

I will be truthfull, I was using Terry squares, I regret buying these nappies but will keep using them as I can not send them back now.

I have found Terry squares with nature baby wraps with poppers, (my nature baby velcro wraps failed) with washable fleece linners pre folded after washing the only nappies that fit any baby, and that don't cause red marks or leak, but these days people want a desposable look alike so they sell, but I personally feel having a long term view of only using cloth nappies for every child you have and only having 24 nappies that Terry squares are the only nappy that this would work with, as no matter how much you wash them they stay the same.


----------



## misspeach24

Could I ask where to buy naughty baby nappies? As the only place ive seen them online is ebay, but is there any uk or ned shops that sell them at all??
Could i also ask if I planning to use cloth nappies exclusively how many should I buy all in all? I was thinking around 30 should be more than enough, what do you experienced mothers think??


----------

